
Show HN: ItsMyCall.org – Have you legislator call you - print_r
https://itsmycall.org
======
print_r
We made this in the past few weeks. Uses node.js, express for the back end.
Twilio for all the telephony. AWS for hosting and logging. Compose.io for
Mongo DB. React/Redux front end.

------
bradknowles
So, is there anything anywhere that tells us how this works and how it makes
them call you?

